# Aquarium size and TMC GroBeam 600 Ultima



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello,

I want to build an aquarium and I don't know the size yet. I was thinking of going with the GroBeam 600 and decide my tank size from there. The beam's length is 45cm so my aquarium would be 45cm in length and then maybe 30x30 or 30x35 or 35x35 but it all depends if the light would be adequate.

Your suggestions?

Thanks.


----------

